# Pigeons to be shot and killed in London, UK (Kidbrooke Village, SE3)



## globby (Nov 17, 2020)

I've just found out about a mass pigeon shooting that's about to happen in London (starting March 29th 2021) 😢

If there you're based in the UK, please consider signing the petition to stop the cull: Sign the Petition

You can also try contacting the Berkeley Group and Rendall and Rittner, who oversee managment of Kidbrooke Village:

*Rendall & Rittner*
Twitter - https://twitter.com/rendallrittner
Email - [email protected]
Phone - 020 3764 5587
*Berkeley Group*
Facebook - https://m.facebook.com/Berkeley-Group-1183410411769830/
Twitter - https://twitter.com/berkeleygroupuk
Phone - 020 7601 7300

This is the full context (I'm quoting the original post from London Wildlife Protection):


> Residents of Kidbrooke Village, SE3 have recently been informed of a planned pigeon cull in their neighbourhood.
> The programme of 'daily hawking, trapping and culling' will begin on the 29th of March and will also involve the killing of pigeons with air rifles.
> Kidbrooke Village is managed by the Berkeley Group and Rendall and Rittner Property Management. Residents were not consulted on the decision and many are dismayed by the scheduled killing.
> The planned use of air rifles is particularly disturbing to many locals as it is often an imprecise method that does not kill instantly. Similar culls using air rifles have seen the ground littered with wounded and bleeding pigeons. It is by no stretch of the imagination a humane death.
> ...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, thanks so much for sharing. 

I'm not located in UK but I signed it. I also shared it


----------



## globby (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you so much for signing and sharing!


----------



## globby (Nov 17, 2020)

A quick update on this - the good news is they agreed to stop (albeit reluctantly):



> Good Afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

I wish there was an economical way to find scientific solutions to these problems. Like forms of population control through the stifling of reproduction, while still allowing them to live out their lives.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

globby said:


> A quick update on this - the good news is they agreed to stop (albeit reluctantly):


Thanks so much for the update! That's a good news!


----------

